# UN-FRIDGED BIO- SPIRA online??



## mrcichlid1968 (Jun 15, 2008)

Ne 1 know where online to get the unfridged bio spira online at?
thanks in advance


----------



## cichlids _killer (Apr 13, 2008)

why do u want a un-fridge product ???? where's in il are u from??? just go to coral reef and get some fridge spira there ..ask for debbie she will hook u up with some good deal


----------



## mrcichlid1968 (Jun 15, 2008)

Im in East Moline il.
all the way on the other side from Chicago(west and south, by The Mississippi River)...I seen in the product reviews that it comes un fridged now and instead of paying thru the nose at Lfs I wanted to see if online..(plus I have to drive 20-25 miles to get it.)$4.00+ a gallon of gas and my time...i'd rather have it shipped to my door if possible.
Thanks


----------



## F8LBITEva (Nov 9, 2007)

maybe its the same but needs to be refrigerated after opening.


----------



## kewlkatdady (May 15, 2007)

I've heard of the room temp bio...
Although I haven't heard if it works or not...

I'd get the cold stuff as we know this works as long as its been kept cold.


----------



## Scatocephalus (Mar 26, 2003)

Real BIO-Spira can be kept out of the refrigerator for several weeks without losing any of its efficacy. Even after it is opened it stays good for a while. Refrigerating it of course extends the lifespan by a significant margin.


----------



## OKCIS (Mar 28, 2008)

Get the refrigerated shipped directly to your door still cold

http://www.aquariumplants.com/Bio_Spira_instant_tank_cycler_Freshwater_p/biosp01.htm

*** never bought from them before so i have no idea anything about them just saw it and figured i would order some once my tank is ready.


----------



## fishyfishyfishy (Dec 24, 2005)

It's now sold under Instant Ocean label and not refrigerated:

http://www.instantocean.com/sites/insta ... plash.html


----------



## mrcichlid1968 (Jun 15, 2008)

:thumb: to fishyfishyfishy!!!,


----------



## mrcichlid1968 (Jun 15, 2008)

ok...with a little research the referless bio spira I was searching for has been bought out from marineland by tetra, and is now called Tetra SafeStart...well at least that's what I've been reading....ne1 else come across the same info yet? :fish:


----------



## cichlids _killer (Apr 13, 2008)

mrcichlid1968 said:


> ok...with a little research the referless bio spira I was searching for has been bought out from marineland by tetra, and is now called Tetra SafeStart...well at least that's what I've been reading....ne1 else come across the same info yet? :fish:


go ahead bro ..try it out and let us know .....personally i dont like unfirge product. i think all the bacteria is already dead before geting to you but i could be wrong..


----------



## demillso (Feb 4, 2008)

I have not actually seen the new product anywhere for sale yet. (but I haven't really looked either) BUT...you shouldn't have to drive 25 miles to get it. Both Pet Depot in Moline and Roe Aquarium Supply in Rock Island carry the refrigerated variety. If you do find the new version let us know how you like it and let ME know if you found it locally :thumb:


----------



## mrcichlid1968 (Jun 15, 2008)

I believe pet depot moved to north park/or by there...not sure what they are called now...(which used to be "The Fish Tank" downtown East Moline...My brother did business with them...lemme give him a call and get more accurate info...Ya, Roes has it...But $4.00 a gal/ gas and driving to R.I....that's why I am searching for the referless stuff online.Even though I enjoy the help at Roes...I don't enjoy paying 4.00 a gal/fuel.
I'd rather buy fish/aquarium stuff.

ok, update: pet depot did move to north park by sears...so thats not going to work for me...and yes , Roes is great...it's the oil co's I dont wanna suport. :?


----------



## demillso (Feb 4, 2008)

I can understand that but I am still jealous that you are that close. I am about 50 minutes away from either of them. Gas sucks. :x


----------



## mrcichlid1968 (Jun 15, 2008)

http://www.practicalfishkeeping.co.uk/p ... p?news=953

Hum, ne 1 use this...as far as I can tell..maybe in the U.K. only so far..I will do more research opcorn:


----------



## mrcichlid1968 (Jun 15, 2008)

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/view ... ?p=1167213

I found this on this forum...throws more bio warfare into the mix.. :fish:


----------

